# fred bear photo



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

found this old photo of fred bear 1927 shooting his first bow,(is this a first time seen photo)


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

*Nice picture*

My dad(bless his soul) had a personalized autographed bow by Mr. Fred Bear. A couple of weeks ago, I asked him if I could buy it from him. He told me he traded it a few years back, for what he can't remember. Any way, the guy who got it, stripped the varnish off, taking the autograph with it, so he could revarnish it. Boy do I wish I would of gotten to my dad sooner. If I would of, that bow would be still in Fred Bear's signiture mint condition, on display in my house. My dad is pretty upset by his actions too. We all do stupid things at times. Still love my dad though.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

yello mello lab said:


> My dad(bless his soul) had a personalized autographed bow by Mr. Fred Bear. A couple of weeks ago, I asked him if I could buy it from him. He told me he traded it a few years back, for what he can't remember. Any way, the guy who got it, stripped the varnish off, taking the autograph with it, so he could revarnish it. Boy do I wish I would of gotten to my dad sooner. If I would of, that bow would be still in Fred Bear's signiture mint condition, on display in my house. My dad is pretty upset by his actions too. We all do stupid things at times. Still love my dad though.


That stinks, how much do you think that would be worth today?


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bear photo*

I think that photo is in one of his books. I think it's Fred Bear's world of Archery. I know I have seen it before. I have an autographed copy that he signed for me, also a signed copy of his field notes. I was a charter member in the Fred Bear Sport's club. Still have the certificate signed by Fred Bear and Dick Lattimer.


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

That picture is in I Remember Papa Bear. Written by Dick Lattimer. Great book by the way.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

thats a awesome pic. thats for sharing.


----------

